# Kindle app won't open



## ckpollard (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought an Android Tablet (MID WM8650, Android version 2.2, Kernel version 2.6.32.9-default) to use as an e-reader. Initially, the Kindle app was working perfectly fine. I hadn't used the tablet for a few months, and now i can't get the Kindle app to open. I have tried installing and uninstalling, and even resetting the device, but that did not work either. Please help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Where did you download it from? Does that tablet have access to either the official Google Play app store or the Amazon App store? Or did you download it from that specific device's app store? Amazon may simply not support that device any longer.


----------



## ckpollard (Jul 16, 2012)

I downloaded it from the Amazon Appstore.


----------

